# VIA's Problems



## Rail Freak (Jul 27, 2011)

Thinking about going on the Canadian this winter. Have no clue their weather related problems! Anyone know?

Thanx


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 28, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> Thinking about going on the Canadian this winter. Have no clue their weather related problems! Anyone know?
> 
> Thanx


Its headline news in Canada when the trains cant run!  Theyve been running for over 100 years thru bitter cold, snow, ice and thousands of miles of nothing but miles! VIA does a much better job with the Canadian than we do with our Trains in the Winter! :excl: I know it's only three days a week, but still they are using equipment built in the 40s and 50s, the engines are comprable, and our stuff from the 70s and 80s seems to not make the grade when it gets below freezing and snow and ice show up!

My Canadian friends and relatives tell me that winter is actually the best time to ride the Canadian, no crowds, bargain prices and Beautiful Snowscapes outside your dome window as you roll down the tracks all warm and snug drinking something soothing after a great meal! Doesnt get much better than that!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 28, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking about going on the Canadian this winter. Have no clue their weather related problems! Anyone know?
> ...


SOLD!!! :lol:


----------



## jis (Jul 28, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> My Canadian friends and relatives tell me that winter is actually the best time to ride the Canadian, no crowds, bargain prices and Beautiful Snowscapes outside your dome window as you roll down the tracks all warm and snug drinking something soothing after a great meal! Doesnt get much better than that!


Having ridden the Canadian both in the summer and winter, I wholeheartedly agree with your Canadian relatives. I enjoyed the ride much more in the winter than in the summer. For one thing there were no old cranky tourists from south of the border around in the winter.  It was just too cold for them.


----------



## henryj (Oct 10, 2011)

Just watch the weather. The car host told me that on some trips it is so cold they won't let passengers off the train at certain stops. The wind is blowing 50mph and the temps are far below zero. Other times of course it can be just beautiful.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 11, 2011)

henryj said:


> Just watch the weather. The car host told me that on some trips it is so cold they won't let passengers off the train at certain stops........


The Ocean for example (but it would apply to the Canadian too) 

You're on time in Charny, Quebec at 5:30am. It's -30C out but warm and snug in your cozy bedroom. You put up the blind to look out……and there they are……out on the platform for that puff!.......they've been anxiously awaiting this stop since the last one at 10pm the evening before in Campbellton. Some even stepped off briefly at Rimouski where it was even colder…….and nothing going to keep them on-board!

(Amtrak's Empire Builder serves stops that are farther north than any on the Oceans route and only Gaspe on the Chaleur route is as far north as Havre MT)


----------



## AlanB (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey, I've been to Timmins Ontario in the middle of the winter. That's cold!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 11, 2011)

jis said:


> I enjoyed the ride much more in the winter than in the summer. For one thing there were no old cranky tourists from south of the border around in the winter.  It was just too cold for them.


Bah! Humbug. I'll just have to buy a thicker coat then! h34r:


----------

